# North Tech alkaline batteries...opinions?



## mldollins (Jun 21, 2008)

they're having a sale on them at Menards.


any input is appreciated


----------



## Kathyhere (Sep 27, 2009)

I've looked at battery comparison charts and it seems the name brand (Duracell CopperTop and Energizer, etc) do last a bit longer. But if the price is lower for the non name brand then you can get a better value for your money. 

But I would recommend that you stay away from the 'heavy duty' type batteries as they have a much worst performing battery than the alkaline of any brand.

Here is a site that I found that did the comparison if you would like to look at the details
http://www.batterytruth.info/


----------

